

Show HN: Porndex asks questions that power a very sophisticated porn search - pronbuddy
http://www.porndex.cc

======
pronbuddy
Yo people,

Porndex is an early porn site that tries do something rather experimental. I'd
love to get your feedback on whatever comes to your mind. Also, not to forget:
Enjoy! <3

